# DIY service?



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Is it better to have a motor serviced by factory techs rather than do it yourself?

I ask because I was quoted ~500 to have my new to me motor (06 Yamaha 4 stroke) serviced (all fluids and filters PLUS new water pump, etc).

I have a background in turning wrenches both from Uncle Sam and various other jobs/growing up working in tractors and cars. I priced out all parts needed and have most if not all of the tools in my garage to do the work myself.

Is it better to tackle it myself? It’s saving me a pile of $ the DIY method...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

I say go for it if your confident at your wrenchin abilities! It’s a pretty straight forward task!


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

You’d be silly not to, there’s nothing in that list that someone with basic mechanical skills can’t do. Wouldn’t be a bad idea to watch a video of the water pump replacement, you might just need an impeller.
JC


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

And really, $500 ain’t that bad as long as they are hitting all the points for the service. But if you can tackle it, you will get to know your motor a little better also.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

If you are that handy, go for it. YouTube is your friend.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

It is simple to do and you will save a lot of money over the long run. Honestly, you will probably do a better job than a lot of mechanics because they are trying to get it done fast. Save receipts for your maintenance supplies in case you need warranty work.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

One more vote for DIY. I did the water pump/impeller myself last year on my old boat Maverick Master Angler with a 130 Yamaha 2 stroke. Took me 2 hours taking my time to make sure I did everything exactly right. It was super easy and now knowing how to do it, would never pay a shops hourly fee to have it done again.


----------



## olsaltydog (Dec 14, 2015)

Pretty straightforward and easy, I vote DIY.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

As long as you are not voiding any kind of manufacturers warranty, go for it. Being an '06 model, you're good, but for others reading this, be careful not void any warranties by DIY. 

If it was rocket science, there wouldn't be many folks doing this stuff.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

bigcountry88 said:


> I ask because I was quoted ~500 to have my new to me motor (06 Yamaha 4 stroke) serviced (all fluids and filters PLUS new water pump, etc).


Does it need a timing belt?


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Does it need a timing belt?


Unless there’s there’s documentation of a T-belt change it would be a good idea to change it, losing a T-belt is a disaster, age of the belt is as much a factor as hours on the motor.
JC


----------

